# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  La Langouste

## dadto6

Today dawned as a fabulous day.  Petite Colombe bakery was the 1st stop of the morning.  

Was looking forward to enjoying lunch at La Langouste.  Always like to sit at the table next to the swimming pool.  We were there on closing day in August, did not know it was closing day when I had made the reservation, they were out of most everything.  I get it, they were closing for the season.  We did not stay since there was nothing on the menu remaining that interested us.  Always Le Repaire, thank goodness!

Much to my wondering eyes, extremely pleased to see a full tank.  Beautiful blue skies and nice view of the ocean below from our table.



Anita and I both were so looking forward to lobster.  Did not disappoint.  Enjoyed the sweet potatoes, rice and grilled vegetables accompaniments.  Looking forward to the kickoff of Gormet Festival.  Tonight, for us is Cheval Blanc La Case.

----------


## cec1

Fine style! La Langouste broiled lobster for lunch . . . Gourmet Festival dinner at “Palace” Cheval Blanc! Bon appetit!

----------


## Popeyeskid

> Today dawned as a fabulous day.  Petite Colombe bakery was the 1st stop of the morning.  
> 
> Was looking forward to enjoying lunch at La Langouste.  Always like to sit at the table next to the swimming pool.  We were there on closing day in August, did not know it was closing day when I had made the reservation, they were out of most everything.  I get it, they were closing for the season.  We did not stay since there was nothing on the menu remaining that interested us.  Always Le Repaire, thank goodness!
> 
> Much to my wondering eyes, extremely pleased to see a full tank.  Beautiful blue skies and nice view of the ocean below from our table.
> 
> 
> 
> Anita and I both were so looking forward to lobster.  Did not disappoint.  Enjoyed the sweet potatoes, rice and grilled vegetables accompaniments.  Looking forward to the kickoff of Gormet Festival.  Tonight, for us is Cheval Blanc La Case.



I was there for lunch yesterday also. Sure wish I would have known you were also. I would have loved to have introduced myself and thanked you for helping me out a few years back with my charm.

----------


## davesmom

We have never been to La Langouste!  And lobster is my favorite thing so you have definitely given me another choice.  Where is it, svp?  Great photos!

----------


## dadto6

Bay of Flamands, you will not be disappointed in the lobster, price is good too.  I do miss Benjamin a lot!

----------


## Cwater

You will love it!

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

We always include a visit to La Langouste when we're on the island. The setting is beautiful and the food isdelicious.

----------


## davesmom

Thank you for the info!  Looks like it might be "combinable" with a visit to the Cheval Blanc boutique..you know, since we would be in the 'hood and all..

----------


## amyb

> Thank you for the info!  Looks like it might be "combinable" with a visit to the Cheval Blanc boutique..you know, since we would be in the 'hood and all..



You are always on top of ALL THINGS SHOPPING, Gina

----------


## bkeats

Don’t go on Tuesday though. We did the last trip for lunch after a morning on the beach when we forgot that’s the day they close.

----------


## amyb

We once had a Tuesday lunch reservation for lunch with forum pals. They never let us know they were closed. Every Tuesday. We hustled up to Bananiers to save the day!

----------


## NancySC

Who remembers New Born ?

----------


## shihadehs

We remember New Born quite well...the 2 brothers were always so gracious to see us...Frankie and David I think were their names.
We picked out lobsters from the tank and they cooked it for us while we sat in a lovely dining room with a huge fish tank 
Wonderful place

----------


## Cwater

> We remember New Born quite well...the 2 brothers were always so gracious to see us...Frankie and David I think were their names.
> We picked out lobsters from the tank and they cooked it for us while we sat in a lovely dining room with a huge fish tank 
> Wonderful place



we went to New Born on our honeymoon in 1987.  Had the largest escargots I have ever seen in my life.  Wonderful experience.

----------


## cec1

. . . and remember the enormous selection of flavored rhum at New Born? With Mom, Dad, and their boys, it was a fabulous island story of family success.

----------


## davesmom

> Don’t go on Tuesday though. We did the last trip for lunch after a morning on the beach when we forgot that’s the day they close.



That is great advice and much appreciated.  Last time, our concierge sent us to L'il Rock on the day it was closed...I got my workout running up and down that beach to try to find it..I think we ended up at Pearl Beach and people were so nice as we came without a reservation.

----------


## Saline Man

On the boat, just before the tank.

----------


## mpg3000

Loved New Born with David & his brother around the corner from Manapany!

----------

